# GT: Game 15- Clippers at Cavs 11/30



## Weasel

<center>







vs.









Weds Nov 30
4:00 PM
TV: NBALP, FSN2
</center>


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

if sam is 100% the clippers should win this one


----------



## ClipOre4Life

I can't believe we beat the Timberwolves...the great thing about sports is a victory can completely alter your mood.


----------



## joser

player of the week vs player of the week. this game should be exciting :banana:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

ClippersRuleLA said:


> if sam is 100% the clippers should win this one


u think cassell can really be healthy after one night? i've gotten sick b4 and i got worse after the first day. WISHFUL THOUGHTS tho. make james take outside jump shots, dont let the cavs get energized after his sick dunks and we should be able to pull it off. tough one tho. hate back to back road games


----------



## Weasel

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=220717


----------



## Darth Bryant

My opionion is this is probably hands down the most tough game they will have played to date this season. A win tonight would be awesome, especally after the first two loses. 2-2 on the road, I can respect that. Especally on such a hard road trip as this.

Only thing i dont like is it's a back to back, and the Clippers gotta be tired after tonight.


----------



## qross1fan

Q's Prediction: Clippers win 99-94
Prediction Record: 11-3

Keys To The Game: Contain Larry Hughes, Donyell Marshall, Damon Jones. As long as we shut LeBron's role players, we should be fine, as I believe Q. Ross will do a nice job on Bron.

Rebound, Rebound, Rebound. Whether it's on the defensive or offensive end, we need to out rebound the Cavs.

Handle the ball. Don't turn it over and allow Cavs to get fast break jams and get the crowd into the game.


----------



## Weasel

I hope Sam Cassell is feeling much better tomarrow because Ewing starting wasn't a pretty site. This will be very tough game because the Cavs can't afford losing 3 straight and then going on a road trip. LeBron is hard to stop, you can only hope you can slow him down. But they did lose at home against the Wolves so you know they are beatable.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Weasel said:


> I hope Sam Cassell is feeling much better tomarrow because Ewing starting wasn't a pretty site. This will be very tough game because the Cavs can't afford losing 3 straight and then going on a road trip. LeBron is hard to stop, you can only hope you can slow him down. But they did lose at home against the Wolves so you know they are beatable.



A back to back? I doubt he's going to be feeling any better tomarrow... I hope he is because the Clippers will need him in a big way tomo.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Weasel said:


> Bet on the game here:
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=220717



I topped your bet by 10k. :biggrin:


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

Maybe Cuttino can have a good game  *fingers crossed*


----------



## 14HipClip

Clips 101
cavs 100

I say the Clips win this with a 3 pointer at the buzzer by...CAT.

I'm still amazed at Kaman. That missed slam dunk was awesome last night. And then that spectacular block.. wow.. only a 3rd year player like Caveman can do that. 
Actually Brands block of Griffin on the inbounds was the key play last night.
So for the back-to-back action tonight.. in cold and ugly Cleveland... Clips will snatch an ugly win.
Better hold King James to only.. ONLY 28.
This is one team that gets hotter as the King goes.
not like the wolves and the lakes.. let KG and Kobe get off and they'll lose.. in the Cavs case.. if King James goes off.. watch out... all the other players standing around get sharper with their shooting.

Clips will sneak one out... or squeek one out..
Bank it Baby.

The BrANDWagon keeps on rolling along.. to the Pacific Division title ... keep the wheels rolling smoothly..


----------



## Weasel

The time of the game sucks, looks like I will miss the first half and maybe some of the third. :curse:


----------



## Tone

Hi, what's the conditions on Sam Cassel? Is he still sick would he be able to play tonight? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Free Arsenal

We dont know about Cassell, but he said he'll be better in 24 or something. Anyway, I put 100k on Clippers this game.


----------



## qross1fan

Sam Cassell will infact start with Mobley, Maggs, Brand and Kaman

Cavs go with their usual of Snow, Hughes, Bron, Goods and Big Z


----------



## qross1fan

Clips were warming up with the Blue Road Uni's but took them off lmao


----------



## qross1fan

Big Z controls the opening tap . . what a surprise


----------



## qross1fan

Z draws first blood, Mobley misses and Kaman gets rejected . . .


----------



## qross1fan

bad lob pass . . Maggs air balled due of that

LeBron carries the ball over on the break


----------



## Darth Bryant

Two airballs in the first minute by the Clippers.. WTF.


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell hits a jumper 2-2


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley scores 4-2


----------



## qross1fan

Sam takes it away and Brand scores 6-2 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Bron misses a three


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses . . but Big Z doesn't 6-4


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs misses a three and Kaman tips it up instead of grabbing it wth . . . Goods scores 6-6


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman gets rejected AGAIn but Brand scores 8-6


----------



## qross1fan

3 Second Defensive call on Maggette

Cavs miss the tech . .Offensive foul on Zydranus, Brand takes the charge


----------



## qross1fan

Maggette for two! 10-6


----------



## qross1fan

Hughes misses and Brand scores 12-6 . 6-0 Clips run


----------



## qross1fan

Big Z drives and scores 12-8 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman loses it . .damn . . . Hughes for three! 12-11


----------



## qross1fan

Time Out on the floor . . .5:52 left . . Kaman drew a foul wow


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman hits the first 13-11

and misses second


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox checks in for Kaman as Hughes is shooting two

Hits the first 13-12 and second 13-13


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs lays it up and in 15-13


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs hits a jumper 17-13


----------



## qross1fan

Cavs turn it over and Sam hits it 19-13


----------



## qross1fan

Gooden gets fouled non-shooting foul on Wilcox

Damon Jones misses . . Wilcox misses in the post


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox gets his second foul 

hughes hits his first . .19-14

SINGLETON IS IN!!!!!!

Hughes hits second 19-15


----------



## qross1fan

Donyell Marshall misses and SIngleton rebounds . .. Sam gets fouled and hits it but non-shoting :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley drives and missess . . Brand blocks Hughes . . . Maggs gets it knocked away by LBJ . time out taken . .2:52 left 19-15 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs misses and SIngleton rebounds and puts it back in!! 21-15


----------



## qross1fan

21-17

off ball foul on Big Z, 2nd foul on him


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley drives and gets fouled . . non-shooting


----------



## qross1fan

Eisley hits a beautiful three! 24-17


----------



## qross1fan

Jones hits a three 24-20


----------



## qross1fan

Elton misses, gets it back and scores! 26-20


----------



## qross1fan

Bron draws a foul on Maggette . . Bron shooting two


----------



## qross1fan

LBj hits the first and second 26-22


----------



## qross1fan

Cavs take a :20 time out 26-22 with 14.7 seconds left in the first


----------



## qross1fan

Marshall misses a three 26-22 at the end of the first


----------



## qross1fan

Brand has 8/5 in the first with a block wow


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley drives and gets fouled . . non-shooting

Cat missess . . . Damon Jones gets fouled by Eisley sheezh :curse: shooting two


----------



## qross1fan

Damon misses the first and hits second 26-23


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman air balls a left handed hook . . . Ross misses an easy jumper sheezh


----------



## qross1fan

Damon makes a three and were tied up @ 26


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman misses a muther ****ing jam :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

foul on Kaman . . . sit his ***! Maggs and Wilcox are in for Kaman and what i believe is Cuttino Mobley


----------



## qross1fan

Offensive foul on Hughes


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs misses in the paint . .Maggs takes it away . . . misses the lay in but gets fouled!


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs hits both 28-26


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox rebounds and damn im loving Wilcox lately

Singleton misses a J


----------



## qross1fan

Marshall for three 28-29

Sam misses a three


----------



## qross1fan

Jones misses a three, Z misses it and Wilcox rebounds . . . offensive foul on Maggette . . time out taken 8:14 left in the half 28-29 Cavs


----------



## Weasel

Maggette for 3!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs hits a three! 31-29

nice play WIlcox


----------



## qross1fan

3 Fouls on Wilcox, Z and one . .sheezh`


----------



## Weasel

Wilcox picks up his 3rd foul.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Can we trade Wilcox now?


----------



## qross1fan

hits the FT 32-31 . . . Maggs misses a jumper and another foul on Maggs . . 3 on him


----------



## Weasel

Maggette now with his 3rd foul.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

3 fouls on Maggz...yay :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley and Kaman check in for Wilcox and Maggette


sheezh they can't score, we can't score


----------



## qross1fan

Ross misses 31-32


----------



## Weasel

Brand wiht the block on big z.


----------



## qross1fan

5:52 left in the half . . time out on the court


----------



## qross1fan

Z scores nice 31-34 Cle


----------



## qross1fan

bad pass by Mobley sheezh


----------



## Weasel

MObley for 3!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

31-36 . . . 5 pts in 7 minutes for Clips

Mobley for three!! 34-36


----------



## qross1fan

Off Ball foul on Ross 

Gooden in for Big Z . .Bron shooting two


----------



## qross1fan

Bron hits the first . . . and second 34-38


----------



## Weasel

Kaman gets fouled and is shooting 2.

Makes both.


----------



## qross1fan

Shaggy hits both after getting to the line 36-38


----------



## qross1fan

Snow hits a shot wow 36-40

EB gets fouled on the other end, almost an and one damnit EB shooting two


----------



## qross1fan

EB hits the first . . . 37-40
EB misses the second and loose ball foul on Hughes . . 3 on him


----------



## Weasel

Brand gets fouled, shooting 2.

Makes 1 but there is a foul on the Cavs on the miss.


----------



## Weasel

Brand shoots two again and this time makes both.


----------



## qross1fan

EB shooting two more .. . hits it 38-40 . . .EB again 39-40


----------



## qross1fan

James over Brand 39-42 

Mobley misses a three . . rebounds it back . . Sam loses it . . Q fouls trying to stop the lob


----------



## Weasel

More ugly play by the Clippers.


----------



## qross1fan

Bron hits the first 39-43 and second 39-44


----------



## qross1fan

Cass hits it! 41-44


----------



## Weasel

Cassell with a sweet jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Taken away by the Clips . . . .bad pass by Cassell but Z hits it out . . 2:38 left time out on the floor 41-44 Cavs


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell loses it . . . Jones msises and Gooden gets two tip attempts, gets it 41-46


----------



## Weasel

Brand nails his jumper from the FT line.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand with a jumper!! 43-46

Brand rebounds on the other end and another jumper! 45-46


----------



## Weasel

Weasel said:


> Brand nails his jumper from the FT line.


Does it again.


----------



## qross1fan

Snow with another jumper wow . .45-48 .. Cat tries to do way too much :curse: Bron scores 45-50


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell misses . . . 30 seconds left . .. LBJ gets right back to the line geez


----------



## qross1fan

Hits first 45-51 and hits the second 45-52


----------



## Weasel

Clippers were down 1 and only they are down 7 just like that..................


----------



## qross1fan

Brand drives and scores 47-52 . , , Brand almost makes a three pointer damn wow


----------



## Weasel

Brand lays it in and then steals it but misses a long shot.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Brand is truly the greatest PF of all time. :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

ClipOre4Life said:


> Brand is truly the greatest PF of all time. :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


ha I just had to laugh at that...


----------



## qross1fan

Down by 5 @ the half while shoting 39% . . winnable game c'mon!


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman gets to the line . .nice start .. so far . .hits the first 48-52 . .and hits the second 49-52


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Clips shall destroy Cavs.


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell takes it away . . . BRAND WITH A JAM! 51-52


----------



## qross1fan

Gooden nice cut and lay in 51-54


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs misses . .Kaman hustles for it and a jump ball with Big Z


----------



## qross1fan

Z takes the tip . .LBJ misses 51-54 . . . Brand misses a jumper . . .


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman misses but EB taps it in . . 21 for EB . . time out Cavs 9:46 left


----------



## ClipOre4Life

More Singleton!


----------



## qross1fan

Elton: 21/7 with 2 blocks and 2 steals no 9-14 shooting ...


Hughes hits a jumper 53-56


----------



## qross1fan

Brand took his eye off the ball and couldn't take the ball . . . . Cavs bring it up . . . Bron misses . .Cassell hits a three! 56-56


----------



## Weasel

Cassell ties the game.


----------



## Weasel

Brand with a HUGE block.


----------



## qross1fan

Snow misses and Mobley can't keep the rebound . . . Cavs get it back

Brand with his third block!!


----------



## qross1fan

Bron misses Kaman rebounds . . ET throws it away ,. . Bron lays it in 56-58


----------



## Weasel

Kaman with a nice block.


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs misses . . Kaman with a block!!


----------



## Weasel

Maggette picks up his 4th foul. :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

Blocking foul on Maggette . . .4 on him damnit . . . . Maggs saying don't take me out Coach but Ross checks in for him


----------



## qross1fan

James misses . . . Cassell misses a three . .


----------



## Weasel

Now Kaman picks up his 3rd.


----------



## qross1fan

Illgauskus going right back to the line . . . 3 fouls on Kaman . . .Z hits both . .56-60


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses . . . Bron travels


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Maggette having a bad game, who is defending him?


----------



## Weasel

Big Z is abusing Kaman.


----------



## qross1fan

Z makes it . .Sam draws a foul on Snow . . . Sam shooting two


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Mobley having a bad game too...


----------



## qross1fan

Sam hits both 58-62


----------



## Weasel

Cassell with a sweet move for the layup.


----------



## qross1fan

jump ball between Snow and Brand


----------



## qross1fan

Ross nvm . . Sam gets right back to the line . . . .


----------



## Free Arsenal

Is the game tied yet?


----------



## Weasel

Cassell gets a breakaway and gets fouled, shooting 2.


----------



## Weasel

Hahah at Sam hugging a fan.


----------



## qross1fan

Sam hits both and it's tied . . and hughes answers . . and Brand does 64-64


----------



## Weasel

Brand with a quick layup and makes it.


----------



## Free Arsenal

I see, well it looks like Clippers will win this game.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

This game will be won by Cassel and Brand.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell banks it in and has 11 in the quarter.


----------



## qross1fan

Sam with ajumper 66-64 . .Hughes answers . .66-66


----------



## Free Arsenal

Clippers will win this game.


----------



## qross1fan

Loose ball foul on Mobley . . . 2 on him


----------



## Free Arsenal

Clippers will still win this game.


----------



## qross1fan

Ross rebounds the Jones miss . . . . Mobley with a badd pass but Ross saves it . . . and scored 68-66


----------



## Weasel

Ross with a sweet layup after a brief craziness.


----------



## qross1fan

foul on Cassell . . time out taken . . .2:41 left in the third


----------



## Free Arsenal

11-4 Baby, It's over!


----------



## qross1fan

Hughes misses the first . . . but hits second 68-67


----------



## Weasel

Brand scores over Big Z.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand ANOTHER FT Line Jumper 70-67


----------



## qross1fan

Ross with a steal . . . Brand AGAIN 72-67 Clips


----------



## Weasel

Brand again, YES!


----------



## Free Arsenal

I'm not worried at all. :biggrin: 

Okay, so we will win.


----------



## qross1fan

Marshall misses and EB gets his 8th rebound . . .Ross misses a three but Cavs knock it out of bounds


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Let's make this a 10 point lead.


----------



## qross1fan

Free Arsenal said:


> I'm not worried at all. :biggrin:
> 
> Okay, so we will win.



ok Ralph if u say so :biggrin:


----------



## Free Arsenal

Brand Again, YES!


----------



## Free Arsenal

qrich1fan said:


> ok Ralph if u say so :biggrin:


Whatever Ralph. :biggrin:


----------



## qross1fan

Cat misses . . but James doesn't 72-69 . . Eisley misses a three . . . .foul on Ross . . his third


----------



## Weasel

Ross picks up his 3rd on LeBron.


----------



## qross1fan

Bron hits both 72-71


----------



## qross1fan

Elton getting to the line . . Blocking on Big Z and Big Z's hurt


----------



## Weasel

Brand gets fouled by Z.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Kaman for THREE!!! Misses....


----------



## qross1fan

Brand hits the first . .73-71 .. Singleton in for Ross . . . and hits the second 74-71


----------



## Free Arsenal

Lol, okay I'll stop now, this is just for some good luck for Clippers.


----------



## Weasel

End of 3rd

Clippers 74
Cavs 71

Great quarter for the Clippers. Good play by Brand and Cassell leading the way. Should be a fun and close 4th quarter.


----------



## qross1fan

Eisley, Maggette, Kaman, Brand and Singleton starting the 4th and final quarter . . . Singleton doing a hell of a job on Bron on the first possession


----------



## Weasel

Kaman losses the ball...


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman can't control the pass . . don't give it to him when he's being double teamed plz


Kaman rebounds and the Maggette expres comes up . . . Brand scores!! 76-71


----------



## Weasel

Brand scores on a tough jump hook.


----------



## qross1fan

Singleton runs over Damon Jones .. offensive foul


----------



## Weasel

Singleton with a rookie mistake with the offensive foul.


----------



## qross1fan

Hughes misses but Big Z rebounds it and puts in . .76-73

stop alowing 2nd chance points!!

maggs with a jumper 78-73


----------



## Weasel

Maggette with a tough running jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Marshall misses a three but yet another 2nd chance point . .Z with a jumper 78-75


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses . .Illgauskus misses and Brand rebounds . . .time out on the court 78-75 8:46 left . . hughes has 4 fouls


----------



## Weasel

Hughes picks up his 4th foul and there is timeout with the Clippers up 3.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Time to put the clamps on.


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs hits hard shots but misses an open shot wow


----------



## qross1fan

Marshall misses a three . . Kaman rebounds


----------



## qross1fan

Singleton loses it . . . Cassell fouls to stop a fast break


----------



## Weasel

Bad pass by Singleton and Cassell has to foul to stop a score.


----------



## qross1fan

James misses . .Maggette with the rebound . . . Maggette Express stops . . . . Sam missess . .. Kaman goal tends Damons shot


----------



## Weasel

Goaltending on Kaman but good try.


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs misses . . . Brand about to come back . . good . . . Marshall gets fouled . . 4 on Kaman . . Brand checks in for Kaman


----------



## Weasel

Kaman picks up his 4th foul.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Error after error after error. :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley checks in for Singleton . . . Marshall makes first nad missess second . . . Hughes rebounds and Hughes gets to the line . Blocking foul on Wilcox . . EB had a damn Block


----------



## qross1fan

Hughes makes both and 78-80


----------



## Weasel

Wilcox with 2 big errors.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley scores ending a Cavs 7-0 run 80-80 tie


----------



## Weasel

Mobley sinks a shot to tie it up.


----------



## qross1fan

EB had a block but they call a foul . . . Big Z shooting two


----------



## ClipOre4Life

F'in ERRRORS! :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

Z makes the first . . 80-81 . . and makes second 80-82


----------



## qross1fan

Maggette hits a three! 83-82


----------



## Weasel

Maggette for 3!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Hughes misses . . another offensive rebound . . foul on Mobley . . time out taken . . . 5:31 left 83-82 Clips


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Thank God :angel:


----------



## qross1fan

Z hits the first 83-83 and hits the second 83-84


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell travels . .geez :curse:


----------



## Weasel

Cassell travels.


----------



## qross1fan

LeBron scores of a drive and 83-86 Cavs up . . . get EB involved damnit . . . . Sam misses :curse:


----------



## qross1fan

Bron misses and a loose ball foul on Big Z . . . finally


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Ilgauskas is killing us!


----------



## qross1fan

Another miss and Clipper ball . .Marshall hits it out . . time out Clips . .83-86 . .4:04 left in the game


----------



## Weasel

Not going well and Dunleavy calls a timeout.


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell gets fouled right away . . Sam shooting two


----------



## Weasel

Cassell gets fouled in the act of shooting.


----------



## qross1fan

Makes one . . . misses one . . 84-86 . . over the back on Big Z . . . 5 on him


----------



## Weasel

Big Z picks up his 5th foul.


----------



## Weasel

Maggette with a sweet layup to tie it up.


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs drives and scores 86-86 tie


----------



## Weasel

Maggette for 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Bron misses a three . . .. Maggette hits a three!!! 89-86


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Corey Maggette can officially make the 3 ball.


----------



## qross1fan

Bron loses it!!


----------



## Weasel

James gets stripped.


----------



## qross1fan

Hughes draws a foul on Kaman sheezh


----------



## qross1fan

Hughes hits both 89-88 Clips


----------



## Weasel

Cassell gets fouled and he gets to shoot.


----------



## qross1fan

Sam hits both FT's 91-88


----------



## Weasel

Kaman is fouled out.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman just fouls out for the first time this year


----------



## joser

im listening to the radio and this game has been close and exciting. fouled out kaman ; (


----------



## qross1fan

Singleton checks in!!!!!!


----------



## ClipOre4Life

There goes Kaman, we need to get Ilgauskas out as payback.


----------



## qross1fan

Big Z makes the first . . .and second 91-90


----------



## Weasel

Maggette with a big 2.


----------



## qross1fan

Maggette AGAIN 93-90


----------



## qross1fan

5th foul on Maggette . . . Z shooting two


----------



## Weasel

Damn Big Z gets fouled again this time by Maggette, bad call?


----------



## joser

Bad Call!


----------



## qross1fan

Hits the first . . 93-91 . . and hits second 93-92


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs misses but Singleton puts it up and in 95-92 . .1:01 left


----------



## Weasel

Singleton gets the tip in with soooo many bounces.


----------



## joser

WOOT! one for the Singleton FANS!


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Damn Ilgauskas!


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Need to make a stop here and score and it's over.


----------



## qross1fan

Guard the peremiter!! . . . Hughes misses . . AND ONE marshall :curse:


----------



## Weasel

Dammit, Marshall with a tip in and gets fouled.


----------



## qross1fan

*TOO* many 2nd chance points


----------



## Weasel

Tied game.


----------



## qross1fan

tie game 95-95 . .:20 time out Duneavy . . . 46.8 seconds to go


----------



## ClipOre4Life

ok ****.


----------



## joser

Weasel said:


> Dammit, Marshall with a tip in and gets fouled.


46 secs left, what do you guys think? im so nervous. come on clips


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Have to score here.


----------



## Weasel

Maggette gets fouled!


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs gets fouled!! 27.7 seconds to go


----------



## qross1fan

Corey hits both . .Cavs take there last time out . . .97-95


----------



## Weasel

He makes both and the Clippers are up by 2 with 27.7 seconds left.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Maggette...I love ya man.


----------



## joser

im scared of one of those 3 point lebron james shot


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Make a stop here. Please make a stop here.


----------



## qross1fan

Defense!!!


----------



## Weasel

Oh man, hughes drives gets fouled and the ball rolls out of the rim.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand with a foul . . . good that it didn't go in . . Hughes makes first 97-96 . . Hughes ties it up . . time out Clips . . . 97-97


----------



## Weasel

Tied game. It is going to come down to the last shot for the Clippers to end the game.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

We've got all the time in the world.


----------



## qross1fan

c'mon Offense . .no over time here . . esp: with Maggs having 5 fouls


----------



## joser

time to put on your seatbelt guys :woot:


----------



## ClipOre4Life

We need to foul out Ilgauskas if this goes to overtime.


----------



## Weasel

Going to OT....


----------



## qross1fan

over time


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

lawler's law still in effect??? we shal see


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Dammit!


----------



## Weasel

OT is going to be dangerous because Maggette has 5 fouls and the Clippers can't afford having him foul out.


----------



## Weasel

Brand wins the tip over Big Z.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand akes the tip . . .get Z fouled out . . . Sam gets fouled


----------



## Weasel

Cassell gets fouled in the act of shooting.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

my score update thing for yahoo says brand missed a layup to get the win? wat was that about?


----------



## qross1fan

$am hits the first . . and second 99-97


----------



## qross1fan

Marshall for three . .Lawler's Law sheezh


----------



## qross1fan

Cass misses . . bad shot


----------



## Weasel

Dammit Marshall with another 3.


----------



## qross1fan

Marshall another three . . time out LA 103-99 with 3:28 left


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Lawler's law...


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

goddamit not a good sign


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs loses the ball :curse:


----------



## Weasel

Maggette throws it away.........


----------



## qross1fan

Bron misses . .Loose Ball foul on EB before the shot . . . damn


----------



## ClipOre4Life

And this one slips away...


----------



## qross1fan

Bron hits 1st and misses second . .104-99

foul on Marshall 85 feet from the court


----------



## ClipOre4Life

We had our chance to win this game and we blew it. :curse:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

3 min to play, down by 5, lets get it togehter...


----------



## Weasel

Maggette fouls out.


----------



## qross1fan

Maggs misses a three and over the back . . .good bye Corey


----------



## qross1fan

Marshall misses a three . .c'mon


----------



## ClipOre4Life

We have to foul out Ilgauskas...we HAVE TO.


----------



## Weasel

Brand makes it.


----------



## qross1fan

Elton!! 104-101 . .anyones game still


----------



## qross1fan

LBJ answers 106-101


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

could maggette be any less crunch time?


----------



## ClipOre4Life

And That's The Ball Game.


----------



## qross1fan

Illgauskus fouls out . .about time . . . $am shooting two


----------



## Weasel

Clippers down 5 and Cassell shooting 2. Big Z fouls out.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Trade Wilcox. For the love of god trade him. We need some more vets on this team who don't make stupid mistakes.


----------



## qross1fan

Sam hits the first 106-102 . . . and second 106-103


----------



## Weasel

Cassell makes both. Down by 3


----------



## qross1fan

Hughes jams it . . . . 108-103


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Ok since Ilgauskas is out I change my stance and predict we win this game.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley shoots a three? why he do that


----------



## Weasel

Looks like the game is over.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Time?


----------



## qross1fan

Foul on Ross, LBJ shooting two . .sheezh


----------



## qross1fan

1:08


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Good run but stupid errors lost it for us.


----------



## qross1fan

makes and misses . .109-103 . .. Sam misises . . Brand misses as well . . no foul called wow?


----------



## qross1fan

Dagger . . Singleton fouls LBJ


----------



## Weasel

Game blouses...


----------



## qross1fan

110-103 . . .111-1403 . . . . foul on Sam and game


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

scapegoat player of the game belongs to...


----------



## ClipOre4Life

And then they made us pancakes...


----------



## qross1fan

hughes misses . . time out Clips . .20.7 left


----------



## Weasel

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> scapegoat player of the game belongs to...



Kaman.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Mobley.


----------



## qross1fan

Hughes hits it . .112-103


----------



## qross1fan

112-105 final . . Can't wait til Saturday


----------



## Weasel

Clippers had this game and blew it with too many fouls down the stretch.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

We really have no depth.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

i thought maggette killed us in overtime; first the dumb TO, then a desperate 3, followed by a shooting foul, which he had to leave the floor. 

then mobley perhaps of his poor shooting night.

good news is, the last shot by cassell helped beat the spread. bad news is, well u kno... :curse: :curse:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

ClipOre4Life said:


> We really have no depth.


based on the 9 pts out of the 105 the total team scored, i would have to agree


----------



## qross1fan

Anyone see how big Rebraca is a part of this team yet?


----------



## beavertrapper

Mikki Moore would have a good fit tonight. Kaman really has been stinking it up out there!


----------



## abcblah12345

yeah, kaman has been struggling but he makes it up defensively with his blocks, and rebounds.. Hes trying hard down there to get those offensive rebounds


----------



## Weasel

Still thinking about this game puts a sour taste in my mouth. Those two 3's by Marshall sealed the game for the Cavs. The Clippers had their chance in the 4th to win but they couldn't do it will all the fouls they gave up.


----------



## Darth Bryant

To go 1-3 on the first four challenging games we've had this season is less than encouraging. But you can't win them all. We have a chance to win one back at home, but two of our starters really need to start producing. Kaman doesn't have Reberca to fall back on and he really needs to get it together offensively. And Mobley needs to actually work for some of the money he is getting paid. Right now he is playing some pathetic basketball.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

if it makes anyone feel better, the tables will turn when the cavs visit the clips on saturday. they will have to play at seattle friday night, and then the clips the next day. back to back road trips for them as well. needless to say, we definetely need the next win if we are to prove we can hold up against the better teams

btw where are my uCash from tonit'es game


----------



## Wilmatic2

Good game tonight, to bad I fell asleep towards the end. Clippers will get 'em on Saturday.


----------



## G-Force

Dang, tough loss in OT. What's up with the Cavs shooting *47* free throws? Three Cavs shot 11+ free throw apiece. Was this game called well by the refs?


G-Force


----------



## Quasi-Quasar

All I have to say is Maggette is one of the worst defenders I've ever seen...a total 260 from his style 3 years ago.


----------



## yamaneko

im hanging this loss on dunleavvy. I dont know why you draw up the last play to be anyone other than your two clutch players, cassell, and mobley. Plus the fact that you had a 6.6 guy who was asked to go do a hook shot agasint someone almost a foot taller than him. Dunleavvy can be brilliant at times, but then at other times he can leave you scratching your head.

Singleton also was up and down. He missed his deffensive assignment a lot. 

Kaman was in a shooting funk, but was a monster on the boards. Maggette also played great at some times, but then did pretty ridiculous, worse than kaman plays as welll. Like when he jumped on the guys back when it was going to be out of bounds anyway. 

Clippers are full of dr. jekyll mr. hyde type players.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Clippers don't have a bench, that's the problem. It should get better when Livingston gets back but we still need more depth up front.


----------

